# Why are people 'against animal cruelty' always so aggressive to humans?



## TurtleToo (7 March 2012)

I've never posted in here before, but stumbled across this group on facebook http://www.facebook.com/horseriders.against.hunting, and the aggression towards humans on it is unbelievable. I know the antis feel strongly, but death wishes are too far. I came across the same when I was peacefully defending e-collars for dogs on a facebook page a few weeks ago, I was told I was going to be strapped to an electric chair with my hair wet! Why on earth are they so aggressive? Of course antis are welcome to come back at me with written examples of aggression by 'hunters', but I'm not interested in hearsay from either side tbh. Maybe someone can shed some light


----------



## Moomin1 (7 March 2012)

Bit of a sweeping statement there with regard to every person who is against animal cruelty being aggressive!!  I don't think you will get many people 'for' animal cruelty?!!  

I assume you mean the extremist anti hunt protestors?


----------



## A1fie (7 March 2012)

I can't answer that but I have witnessed antis being cruel to animals too.  I have seen anti's attempt to pull a horse over and trying to lead hounds into disarray.  

Some 'anti cruelty' people cause more suffering to animals through ignorance or misguidedness.  One local wildlife centre was taking town foxes and releasing them in the countryside without thinking that their natural skills might be hampered in an unfamiliar territory. 

Wherever there are animals, cruelty will be found.  

Just because someone 'loves' animals doesn't mean that they will do right by them.  Some people think that love means keeping an animal alive at all costs.


----------



## Destiny95 (7 March 2012)

I have to say some of the hunts (and followers) aren't doing the campaign to overturn the ban any favours with their aggressive behaviour to anti's on some of the videos either. I appreciate they get frustrated but surely if they are out hunting they should protect the reputation of that hunt by acting accordingly. yes I know the videos are there to show hunts in the worst possible light - but using your horse to aggressively mow down anti's isn't the brightest idea in the world - especially when you know you are being filmed - and can't help huntings reputation.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (7 March 2012)

I think you'll find it's certain groups rather than people in general.  I loathe animal cruelty but am rather pleasant to people...in general 

ETA With regards to the hunting stuff, I tend to keep out of it. I used to think it was very black and white, but have since learnt it's not. HHO taught me that.


----------



## A1fie (7 March 2012)

Destiny 75 - absolutely agree with you, there is bad behaviour on both sides sometimes.


----------



## TurtleToo (7 March 2012)

oh i understand that there is bad behaviour on both sides, but why do so many of these people show such aggression on facebook and the likes?


----------



## A1fie (7 March 2012)

I think some people show aggression because they believe that hunting is all about taking pleasure in the chasing and killing of a fox and they think that people who can take pleasure in the suffering of an animal are really cruel.  

I would take no joy in the killing of a fox but I do think that hunting before the ban provided a quick and accurate way of killing a fox that through age/illness/disease had become a predator to livestock.  Those were the foxes that hunting targetted and I think the fox had a better end than dying of illness/starvation/gun shot/wounds/poison/snares but that is only my opinion.  I do love to see the hounds work, albeit on a trail now and I do enjoy having access to some beautiful parts of the countryside that I wouldn't ordinarily get to see. 

I also feel very strongly about animal cruelty (although I don't believe hunting is cruel).  Cases involving starving, illtreated horses like in the Amersham case, made me weep and every time I hear of a report of a dog being mistreated or beaten I feel furious.


----------



## Paddydou (9 March 2012)

A1fie said:



			I can't answer that but I have witnessed antis being cruel to animals too.  I have seen anti's attempt to pull a horse over and trying to lead hounds into disarray.  

Some 'anti cruelty' people cause more suffering to animals through ignorance or misguidedness.  One local wildlife centre was taking town foxes and releasing them in the countryside without thinking that their natural skills might be hampered in an unfamiliar territory. 

Wherever there are animals, cruelty will be found.  

Just because someone 'loves' animals doesn't mean that they will do right by them.  Some people think that love means keeping an animal alive at all costs.
		
Click to expand...

I am so with this. I am a total wetty when it comes to animals and a complete softie. Earlier this week I picked up a deer that had been run over checked her over and she was ok apart from nasty scrapes and some shock. Patched her up and kept her in a pen at the bottom of the garden (note I am very secluded here and no one would have seen her or been near her with out climbing over fences etc) and bloody neighbours from a local retirement park came into my garden without permission and stood watching her race round and round in terror until she broke her leg. I came home and got every thing ready to catch and release safely back to where I picked her up from. When I got to the end of the garden she wasn't wandering about quietly as she had been and didn't look at all right from a distance. So spent all that time and effort only to have to make a few calls to find someone who could do the deed quickly. Thank God for local hunts and Farmers is all I can say as I don't have anything anywhere near big enough to shoot her with and am totally inept with a knife despite having several hunting ones around the house.

Very distressing especially as she wasn't perfect but after 48 hours peace and quiet was good enough to go back to where she belongs and be able to look after herself only to find some pillocks has not only tresspassed trampled across my garden but also left her with a broken leg (it was very obviously broken you could see from 30ft away) and not said anything. Just left her smashed up and in pain after oggling at her like some sort of zoo exhibit.

Creulty takes many shapes and forms. I now think I should have just made the calls when I found her rather than go to the bother of patching her up and getting her ready to go back to where she came from. She should have been safe where she was for a couple of recouperation days but she wasn't. And all for the sake of some pillocks who ooh'ed and ahh'ed.

I am constantly seeing "city" foxes rescued and released around here only to find them dead from starvation a few weeks later.

Its like the people who feed my shetlands or used to let them out of their "starvation" paddock. They have muzzles now that stay on most of the year but I have had to have very strong and harsh words with several people who I have caught trying to catch them and remove the muzzles because I am being "cruel".

I am totally with many of A1fies comments as well. Simplifies why I am pro hunting and not anti. Its a concept of conservation and duty of care to the wildlife around us that they simply do not understand the complexities of. Perhaps their perception of what we do and why we do it is so indoctrinated into them that it makes them as angey as we feel about the starvation cases like Amersham etc. Lets face it with much of what is shown by tha LACS and the way in which it is shown if I hadn't bothered to learn better I would be terribly angry and upset about it all. Its very easy to put a spin on this sort of emotional subject.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (10 March 2012)

Paddydou said:



			I am so with this. I am a total wetty when it comes to animals and a complete softie. Earlier this week I picked up a deer that had been run over checked her over and she was ok apart from nasty scrapes and some shock. Patched her up and kept her in a pen at the bottom of the garden (note I am very secluded here and no one would have seen her or been near her with out climbing over fences etc) and bloody neighbours from a local retirement park came into my garden without permission and stood watching her race round and round in terror until she broke her leg. I came home and got every thing ready to catch and release safely back to where I picked her up from. When I got to the end of the garden she wasn't wandering about quietly as she had been and didn't look at all right from a distance. So spent all that time and effort only to have to make a few calls to find someone who could do the deed quickly. Thank God for local hunts and Farmers is all I can say as I don't have anything anywhere near big enough to shoot her with and am totally inept with a knife despite having several hunting ones around the house.

Very distressing especially as she wasn't perfect but after 48 hours peace and quiet was good enough to go back to where she belongs and be able to look after herself only to find some pillocks has not only tresspassed trampled across my garden but also left her with a broken leg (it was very obviously broken you could see from 30ft away) and not said anything. Just left her smashed up and in pain after oggling at her like some sort of zoo exhibit.

Creulty takes many shapes and forms. I now think I should have just made the calls when I found her rather than go to the bother of patching her up and getting her ready to go back to where she came from. She should have been safe where she was for a couple of recouperation days but she wasn't. And all for the sake of some pillocks who ooh'ed and ahh'ed.

I am constantly seeing "city" foxes rescued and released around here only to find them dead from starvation a few weeks later.

Its like the people who feed my shetlands or used to let them out of their "starvation" paddock. They have muzzles now that stay on most of the year but I have had to have very strong and harsh words with several people who I have caught trying to catch them and remove the muzzles because I am being "cruel".

I am totally with many of A1fies comments as well. Simplifies why I am pro hunting and not anti. Its a concept of conservation and duty of care to the wildlife around us that they simply do not understand the complexities of. Perhaps their perception of what we do and why we do it is so indoctrinated into them that it makes them as angey as we feel about the starvation cases like Amersham etc. Lets face it with much of what is shown by tha LACS and the way in which it is shown if I hadn't bothered to learn better I would be terribly angry and upset about it all. Its very easy to put a spin on this sort of emotional subject.
		
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to hear about the deer Paddydou. What a horrible thing to come home to. The ignorance and stupidity of people is amasing and depressing at times.

I agree 100% with your post.


----------



## Fiagai (10 March 2012)

What is not often recognised is that a number of 'anti cruelty' groups for want of a better term clearly use incitement to hatred as a means to further their aims. For those that believe that this is limited to anti hunting groups there are an equal number of groups who are against the act of horse riding itself seeing it as an abuse of animals. One such organisation ALF - has publically boasted about targeting riding schools. Other antis advocate the banning of all farming and the keeping of pets. The tactics that these groups go to achieve their aims include targeting individuals in criminal acts. I do believe that peoples awareness of these issues is often limited to the anti hunt brigade because it tends to be well published, however vigilance of issues sich as those who are against riding itself is important if the future where such groups use politics to ultimately further their deranged objectives


----------



## stargirl88 (10 March 2012)

That is awful about the dear  

Have to admit, I do lean towards the 'anti cruel sports' way of thinking, however! These people have absolutely no idea how to hold a debate. How to discuss realistically the ins and outs of each sort (or even each photo on that page). 

I've tried to have debates with people who, even though I was on 'their side' I was pointing out why it's important to have an open mind and see things from others point of view, I was told I needed to be put down etc etc. 

I love a healthy debate, even if I'm debating on the wrong side  , but these people have tunnel vision and will never change anything with their frame of minds.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (10 March 2012)

It's bit like what happened to some scientists and lab workers bein targetted due to their affiliation with animal testing. Do I  agree with animal testing not necessarily do I think people should be hounded and attacked NO!


----------



## Littlelegs (15 March 2012)

I think a lot are just fools seeking a mission, if they'd been brought up with religion instead of a pet dog they'd be starting a war over that instead.
There is also a huge amount of hypocrites amongst them too. I've met many who support the ban but happily consume factory farmed meat, don't care if meats halal, eggs from caged hens & animal tested cosmetics.
Then there's the ones that don't care really but like to make themselves feel like a better person. They're the type that take the nasty muzzle off the shetland, allow their own animals to have such bad behavior they are unhappy & dangerous, overfeed their kids & animals to obesity etc.
I have a good friend who was in a very extreme group who left as it was hi-jacked by people who really just wanted an excuse for violence.


----------



## FRaNKjaCk (26 March 2012)

I can say as I don't have anything anywhere near big enough to shoot her with and am totally inept with a knife despite having several hunting ones around the house.


----------

